# Litter box training?



## Hali (Mar 2, 2011)

I just read online that rats can be litter box trained and wondered if this could be true for mice too? Just an interesting thought since one of my males has a stronger odor than the other. could this help with the smell?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

My mice always do their business in the same corner, and I remove that often, so I guess you could try to identify the place they do it the most and place a litterbox there?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I find that mice tend to `go` wherever they want, but will sometimes choose a corner to urinate in. A good tip if you have a cage with an upper level, is to take a square tissue box and make an entry and exit hole (back and front), line it with some toilet paper and the mice will use this as a toilet area, rather than an actual litter pan/tray. It`s true to say that rats, rabbits and ferrets can be trained to use a litter tray, but it can be hit or miss really. With mice, you might find that they just poo and pee in different parts of their habitat.


----------

